# Doh!



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm on the other end of the house cursing up a storm Yanking on a Holagen light!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

......


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

All been there.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Go rechargeable Led and curse no "Moore Rick" :whistling2:
Especially on stilts.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Invest in one of this


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Go rechargeable Led and curse no "Moore Rick" :whistling2:
> Especially on stilts.


Led shows a lot moore:thumbup:than a 500w halogen!:thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Mudstar said:


> Invest in one of this


Join the darkside.:yes:


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> Led shows a lot moore:thumbup:than a 500w halogen!:thumbsup:


what kind of batteri LED do you use ?


----------

